# MK IV brake upgrade advice, please.



## Vincey (May 24, 2003)

It's a '04 New Beetle 1.8T actually, but should be the same as MK IV.
I don't track the car, just want something better with painted calipers.
I want to keep it OEM. My thinking is that it will be easier to look for replacement rotors and pads.
Any recommendations, suggestions, and advice are much appreciated.


----------



## newbiemk4 (Oct 5, 2006)

im not 100% but i just did ( not installed yet) a gli brake upgrade, its a larger rear and vented rear. if you not going to track it you may want to invest in better pads first this may give you the braking your looking for. If its looks see if the gli will fit they are red calipers and if yous is a solid rear then youll get the advantage of vented rear rotors as well just my 2cents


----------



## Vincey (May 24, 2003)

Hi newbiemk4,

Thanks for your reply.

I would be interested to know how your installation went. It would be great if you could snap some pictures of the installed brakes, and perhaps some before and after shots. I can give you my email if you don't want to post them here. Thanks.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Def. go with the Gli Front and Rear Brakes for a great daily set up!!!

I went from my 11.3in vented and 9.1 solid rears to my new set up. went with GLI brakes for the front first and it made a HUGE difference. 

Then I added the gli 10.1in rear vented brakes and... the car stoped sooo much smoother and harder. I read they rears "werent worth it", hah!, one of the best $300 spend yet! 

Great performance feel for only stock calipers!

Im about to put my GLI front red 12.3 calipers and carriers for sale soon (pending my BBK upgrade) so keep it in mind:thumbup:


----------



## Vincey (May 24, 2003)

Hi rodgertherabit,

Just a few questions, beside the obvious calipers, rotors, and pads; do I need other parts for the GLI conversion on the front and back? Is the GLI caliper painted? If so, what colour is it? Thanks.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

GLI Conversion:
Same pads as you usually use.
calipers: front, same. just need the carriers. rears: carriers/calipers.

Red.


----------



## newbiemk4 (Oct 5, 2006)

havent done my install still gathering some parts, (not for the brakes) but i have cleaned the brakes up  does that count :laugh: im hoping to work on next weekend, i gotta do a timing belt on my daily honda befor i get to upgrade the dub


----------

